# Newbie Here just saying hi



## jonburmingham (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all.

just wanted to say Hi.

Im dad to Fayth (6) who has just been diagnosed with T1 diabetes.

We are still trying to get our heads around carbs and units etc so bear with us if we ask lots of q's.



Jon


----------



## margie (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Jon and welcome

Have you taken a look at the children with diabetes web-site - they maintain mailing lists and may have people in your area.

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/

Ask away and have a good look around.


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Jon, and welcome to the club no one wants to join. 
So sorry about Fayth's diagnosis. There will be a lot to get your heads around, just take it one day at a time. My wee one was dx type one in sept 2011 and after a few months it feels like we are old hands. A lot of that is due to the help and support (and plenty of tips) from the very helpful bods on this forum. I had loads of questions at first, and no question is too silly to ask


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Jon and welcome from me too.

They are a brilliant bunch on here, so friendly and helpful.  Feel free to ask anything, we have all been there and are all still learning.  The more you learn the better you are able to deal with any difficulties thrown at you.  It's all very bewildering at the start and you feel you go into information overload, but in no time you will feel able to write a book on the subject!

Hope everything's going ok for you all.
Tina


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Jon and a warm welcome but sorry you have to be here  Theres a fantastic group of parents on here who will be there if and when you need support and help x

So welcome onboard


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Jon. Welcome

As you see, a thriving parents' section with lots of advice and experience.

BEst of luck to you and your daughter. 

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Jon

Sorry to hear about Fayth.

How is she, and how are mum and dad?

Are you getting loads of support from UHCW?
( - I sincerely hope the paediatric service is better than the adult one.  However of course it may have improved since I moved myself to Rugby, there was plenty of room for that!)

And has anyone recommended the book Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young Adults, by Ragnar hanas ?

There are lots of parents on here who are also members of CWD so you are in good company.

Good luck!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Jon


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 5, 2012)

Hiya Jon

Welcome but sorry you have to be here at all.  

Please know that no question is a silly question, we have all asked the questions ourselves.   

The support here is great.    Also take a look at the website you have been given the link to at CWD, that is a great resource as well.

Take care


----------



## jonburmingham (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for the warm welcome and I can see already that the support here is going to be fantastic. 

Fayth went back to school today since she was diagnosed and I have been on tender hooks all day. 

I will look though all those books and sites too. More info is a good thing


----------



## delb t (Jan 5, 2012)

hi jon ive sent you a message- its in the newies section


----------



## Copepod (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome Jonburmingham

Hope Fayth has a good first day back after diagnosis - and that you survive, too! 

Just ask anything you need - and we'll try to help. Sometimes there will be different answers to the same question, because people / local NHS services etc vary, and even the same place changes over time, plus paediatric / adult services are different, and children grow up to become adults - I know this is stating the obvious, but sometimes it's worrying to get different answers.


----------



## NatashaA (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Jon

My 6 yr old was diagnosed almost 12 weeks ago (I'm not counting really) with Type 1.  It was a complete shock, what should have been a 10 minute trip to the doctors for some antibiotics before dance class, ended in 4 days in hospital, although we did leave the ballet shoes and leotard at home.

Have belief in your own abilities and you will gradually gain in confidence that you can deal with this.  I never thought my brain could cope with all the information that we were given.  But 3 months in, we have just had a fantastic holiday at centre parcs with swimming, cycling and archery to name a few, and kept her levels great!

You learn to control the diabetes and not let it control you!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum  we all know its very hard at first, it will get easier once you get into routine and good luck, stay positive


----------

